# Are all parts compatible on this DIY computer build?



## baby327nd (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knows if all parts below compatible with each other or not:


CPU Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115072

EVGA SuperClocked GeForce GTX 570(Fermi) 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130622

Motherboard ASUS P8Z68-V LE LGA 1155 Z68 HDMI SATA 6 ATX Intel 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131773

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series(2 x 2GB) 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231427

HDD Western Digital Caviar Blue WD3200AAKX 320GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136770

Case Rosewill Smart One ATX Mid Tower Computer $40
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147120

Power Supply CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-850TX 850W SLI Certified (Getting this cuz I might get a 2nd video card, so that will be good enough right?)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009

*Please let me know if all parts compatible with each other or not?*


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

It all looks fine to me. Personally, I'd use a better case, maybe something Cooler Master, and a better higher capacity hard drive. I like the Samsung Spinpoint F3s myself. Also the PSU worries me. The wattage is fine but you are going to have a mess of cables. I'd spend a little extra and get a modular PSU where you can just attach the cables you need. Corsair is a good brand though. I believe their upper end PSUs are made by Seasonic, one of the best in the business.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

poppameth said:


> It all looks fine to me. Personally, I'd use a better case, maybe something Cooler Master, and a better higher capacity hard drive. I like the Samsung Spinpoint F3s myself. Also the PSU worries me. The wattage is fine but you are going to have a mess of cables. I'd spend a little extra and get a modular PSU where you can just attach the cables you need. Corsair is a good brand though. I believe their upper end PSUs are made by Seasonic, one of the best in the business.



If it were me, I would look at putting at least raid 1 in there. It only takes a second drive for data backup since the MB supports it. Drives are pretty cheap. Plus, you can get the Samsung 1TB for $20 more.


----------



## baby327nd (Mar 14, 2011)

poppameth said:


> It all looks fine to me. Personally, I'd use a better case, maybe something Cooler Master, and a better higher capacity hard drive. I like the Samsung Spinpoint F3s myself. Also the PSU worries me. The wattage is fine but you are going to have a mess of cables. I'd spend a little extra and get a modular PSU where you can just attach the cables you need. Corsair is a good brand though. I believe their upper end PSUs are made by Seasonic, one of the best in the business.


I went along with this and ordered everthing via newegg:

CPU i5-2500k 
HD SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 1TB 
PSU PC Power and Cooling Silencer 910W 
Motherboard ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 LGA 1155 
Case Rosewill Smart One 
RAM G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB 
OS Win7 Pro [installed vis usb flash drive]


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

That's a good solid performance-to-value set of components. Particularly glad to see you went with 8 instead of 4 gigs.

If I have any suggestion it's that as your next upgrade you consider getting an SSD (solid state drive) to put your OS and applications on. SSD drives are blindingly fast compared to mechanical drives and the bang for your buck in terms of increased computer performance is high. Your PC will boot in like 15 seconds. Applications open almost instantly. Certain games will be much more responsive and will certainly load faster. Everyone I know who adds one of these is real happy with the impact it has on the experience of using their computer.

Here's a pretty solid one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167050


----------

